# Persistent oil leak



## ezap28ltz (Mar 31, 2013)

It does have a upper & lower oil pan.....see pic below


----------



## jamc204 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

There are two but this is pretty straightforward repair so I don't know if I'd trust them going forward. Just as a heads up.

Finding leaks is pretty much, put the car on the lift, clean it, drive it, reinspect. It's not rocket science so if I were in your shoes, this would frustrate me.


----------



## jamc204 (Aug 17, 2012)

Iamantman said:


> There are two but this is pretty straightforward repair so I don't know if I'd trust them going forward. Just as a heads up.
> 
> Finding leaks is pretty much, put the car on the lift, clean it, drive it, reinspect. It's not rocket science so if I were in your shoes, this would frustrate me.


I'm extremely frustrated. And I only have 150 miles left on the powertrain warranty so my radar is on high alert.


----------

